# Blanks for Pier Fishing



## Fishymcfisherman

Hey guys looking for a blank for king mackerel fishing off the piers. Looking for a 8-9 blank that is light, and has more flex than the rods they sell out of the bait shops. Any specific companies I should be looking at?


----------



## Austin

I've got an 8' yellow CUI blank that is about the same diameter as an inshore rod. It is super light and fully parabolic. I can sling a cigar minnow a mile with it. I am unsure of the exact model number, but it sounds perfect for what you are looking for. There are two rod builders on this forum who do excellent work. Get in touch with them! Tiderider and Billcollector.


----------



## gulf coast rodworks

seeker ps80-ps85-lb807-lb806-202-206-clb806h-ssclb806h- rainshadow 1087-1088-1089-rogue-906-gator-older garcia-fenwick-lamiglas. these all have diffrent actions and weights. try holding as many as you can. call kathy at rod room . orange beach. she has some very nice blanks in stock.


----------



## cheshirekev

I wish st croix still made the F-90M. You can still find an occasional one here or there. SWEET 9' pier blank for kings.


----------



## BowChamp

Lamiglas MB1083M, light, parobolic, and very strong.


----------



## Mackerel mauler

i like the Rainshadow swb80l its perfect for king mackerel, i can sling a cig or small hardtail a mile


----------



## rysher

phenix abyss


----------



## KingCrab

Cui's are a great cheap blank. They just are inconsistent on action. Each rod acts differently. Its a crap shoot. Depends on the builder also I guess. Very tough pier rod. Have seen them take major punishment.:yes:


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up

I can build you the rod that is a CUI yellow blank without grips with a simple wrap and pac bay wire guides, a reel seat , and a butt cap for around $120. The components are inexpensive, but shipping alone is around $30


----------



## FishinFool21

I have used many different rods for Kings and my favorite is a Rainshadow 1027. Has nice tip action for throwing cigs but has enough backbone to keep a smoker under control when you get him to the pier.


----------



## Smitty81

Rainshadow RCLB80XL. Tougher than an all graphite blank and lighter than an all glass blank. Perfect for kings.


----------



## Grehgory

phenix abyss


----------

